
Antitrust theatre - fraqed
https://www.economist.com/business/2018/07/21/google-is-fined-eu4.3bn-in-the-biggest-ever-antitrust-penalty
======
ryanmercer
Off topic but the title made me think of it, god that movie was horrible. I
watched it last weekend after seeing him in the Shooter TV series and was like
'gahhhhhhhhh I can't believe I liked Antitrust in high school'.

